# Places to fish around Troy/Tipp City



## emptyparad0x (May 31, 2013)

I'm creating a map of places for me to fish around Troy and Tipp City. Here's what I've got so far.

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid=207635069389914337060.0004de5341f479560264f&msa=0

Can you think of any that I missed or are there any on my list that are prohibited?

Thanks!


----------



## evmo (May 2, 2013)

saw your map showing places to fish. left out a couple.
on 571 east of tipp city, almost straight across the road from the gravel pit is a billboard i park at and fish the river where the split comes back together. i have success there sometimes.

the englewood recreation reservoir can be taken off the list. its super shallow and muddy. i stopped by once and didn't like what i saw, i could be wrong about it though. it has been filling with sediment and they decided to let it fill in. those ponds north of there, new park i believe is usually very crowded on weekends, i never bother with it.

kiser lake is a great place to fish, i have been having good success there lately, averaging a dozen largemouth caught with twice that number usually spitting the hook on me. i cant tell you what has been doing it for me up there though :]

starting at the tipp city park canoe ramp and wading upstream for a few miles is an excellent stretch of river, at least it has been for me.

you should take the time to wade the little miami river at some point also. good little smallmouth river. 

hope that helps.


----------



## emptyparad0x (May 31, 2013)

Thanks evmo, you were very helpful. I'm sure there's some locations on the map that aren't any good. I was just compiling a list of places I'd seen either from the road or from Google Maps. I definitely think I'll be spending a lot of time on the river. I'm hoping to find a kayak. If not, I guess I'll just wade it. 

Thanks again!


----------



## evmo (May 2, 2013)

i have a kayak, but sometimes i prefer to wade the river, its easier to hang around for a while in one spot and pick apart cover. sometimes dropping anchor in my yak is too much of a pain and i fly right past good fishing spots. if your ever planning a wade up that stretch of river in tipp post it up in here, i might tag along. let you in on some of the good spots :]


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i've hit the LMR and GMR did good on the GMR titled the curse is broken.. two great guys dandrews and delta oscar took me.. some time i need to get up early
and check the rivers, i might hit LMR at lake isabella don't worry guys
if i hear banjos or swamp men i'll run for cover


----------



## h2owolf (Apr 23, 2012)

I used to fish GMR years ago when I lived in Troy.
Try St rte 41 cross over 100 yds north & 300 yds south of bridge, used to be good for bass had lots of weed area's. As you go north on Dixie 25A, go to Eldean rd bridge, wade it north used to be some nice holes & area's 4-5 ft deep that held a variety of fish, ripples & sand bars. Good luck & have fun.


----------



## emptyparad0x (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for the tips guys. I guess my thinking on the kayak was that I could use it to get to the good spots quicker, then get out and wade. 

For those of you that have waded the river between Troy and Tipp, how deep is it normally? I was just going to wear swim trunks and a pair of water shoes. Think that'll work? Do you think it's deep enough to require a wading staff?


----------



## steve113535 (Feb 7, 2012)

I know the area between Tipp and Troy like the back of my hand, there are some deep spots but most of the water is about 3 feet. From about where Tipp High School is to the canoe ramp in Tipp is pretty shallow.


----------



## emptyparad0x (May 31, 2013)

Thanks! Good to know. How often do you get down there? Maybe I'll see you sometime.


----------



## evmo (May 2, 2013)

steve11 seems like we fish the same water. i agree on the depth assessment. that reminds me of the hole north of the park that is behind the old caretakers house for that little park. pulled all kinds of goodies out of there, with all the down trees piled up. deep water there though, chest high.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

LURKER ALERT!! 

THIS THE THREAD FOR YOU!! 

Wow!!! 

Here comes the stampede! 

Pressure, trash, and fish dessert to follow!!!

You probably didn't mean for that but . . . It's gonna happen. Sorry! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## emptyparad0x (May 31, 2013)

evmo said:


> steve11 seems like we fish the same water. i agree on the depth assessment. that reminds me of the hole north of the park that is behind the old caretakers house for that little park. pulled all kinds of goodies out of there, with all the down trees piled up. deep water there though, chest high.



North of which park? The Tipp Aqua Park?


----------



## evmo (May 2, 2013)

SMB im really not too worried about it. its not fishable from the bank, and the water is chest high at low river levels, best to be in a boat of some sort, and it doesn't take a rocket scientist to see its a good fish spot. and i like to share information, sorry.

paradox, the park can be accessed by the bike trail or by heading out of town on third street, you will see a sign for it. i cant remember what its called at the moment.


----------



## emptyparad0x (May 31, 2013)

Oh I see what you mean now. You can remove any information from here if you want, so that no lurkers come and take your spot .

Do any of you drive a black car? I see one frequently parked under the billboard outside of Tipp City.


----------



## evmo (May 2, 2013)

i dont fish that spot much more these days, and i drive a blue car, ha.. so its not me.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

evmo said:


> SMB im really not too worried about it. its not fishable from the bank, and the water is chest high at low river levels, best to be in a boat of some sort, and it doesn't take a rocket scientist to see its a good fish spot. and i like to share information, sorry.
> 
> paradox, the park can be accessed by the bike trail or by heading out of town on third street, you will see a sign for it. i cant remember what its called at the moment.


I could tell your intent was honest and only wanted to share info with those that share a common interest. What I wasn't sure of is if you knew how many people and how diverse a group of people that will see your info. 

There are those who, like yourself I'm sure, who are interested in the promotion and preservation of the sport of fishing and its benefits and resources. BUT, then there are the, "OTHERS."

If you consider yourself a part of the former group rather than the latter, I was helping to educate ( w/humor) those that were not aware that your result would be polar opposite to your intentions. So, even if it is not a place YOU fish the end result will be a negative effect on the given locations, thus dismantling the very thing you hope to share, promote and protect. 






Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## evmo (May 2, 2013)

i know the group of people you speak of. always going to have to deal with those people.

i have found that the hard to get to spots are generally safe regardless. the twenty minute sweaty hike getting tore up by nettles and eaten alive by mosquitoes is usually rewarded by good fishing no matter how many people know about it.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

evmo said:


> i know the group of people you speak of. always going to have to deal with those people.
> 
> i have found that the hard to get to spots are generally safe regardless. the twenty minute sweaty hike getting tore up by nettles and eaten alive by mosquitoes is usually rewarded by good fishing no matter how many people know about it.


Yes, unfortunately the "OTHERS" will always be around but that doesn't mean you got to invite them to the party. 

Just ask OSG to add his newly found "Heaven Hole" to the map . . guaranteed the coordinates will be under lock n key. The road to that hole is much harder to reach than your own description and even so the spot would be cleaned out in days if shared. 

I hope not to come across as argumentative but rather push a heathy discussion/debate on the topic for reasons mention previously. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

evmo said:


> SMB im really not too worried about it. its not fishable from the bank, and the water is chest high at low river levels, best to be in a boat of some sort,


See SMB your fears are all for naught, everyone knows once you're on the state lurker registry you are not allowed to own a boat.




SMBHooker said:


> ...and fish dessert to follow!!!


Ewww, that doesn't sound good at all. Carp a la mode anyone?


----------



## Ken Dubb (May 14, 2013)

Try working from the bridge on 41 east side of Troy back towards the dam used to have some real nice structure through there and a lot of luck typically.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

west milton park,fenner rd and 48,horseshoe bend rd and 48


----------



## Troyfisherman (May 20, 2008)

SMBHooker, I could not agree more with you. It is one thing to offer tips and techniques but it is quite another to provide detailed instructions on how to get to the same places to fish that I fish. That type of info is better left to emails between friends and cohorts,.


----------



## steve113535 (Feb 7, 2012)

If it helps I have never caught a fish in that spot. Of coarse that is usually at the end of my 5 mile trip, so im usually tired anyways. There are some nasty rocks in that spot. It would be very hard to fish that spot from the bank and hard to wade to the other side with the current.


----------



## Lpads (Mar 17, 2013)

hey empty have you tried any of the old canal ponds in piqua such as swift run? its a small boat good time for bass, crappie, blue gill and carp. just sayin is all


----------



## kooner (Jun 19, 2014)

Don't know if anyone still looks at this thread but I'm from around the top Vandalia area an I saw on the map emptyparad0x marked some lakes on tip canal rd an labeled them lakes south of tipp. Anyone know anything about these lakes? I once had heard it was a fishing club an then I've also heard it's privately owned. Just curious if anyone knows anything. I recently invested in a kayak for the places I can't get by tracker into an this would be the perfect place to evening fish for me. Any info greatly appreciated


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

... or try SOUTH... waaaay south... never got a single fish north


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

evmo said:


> i know the group of people you speak of. always going to have to deal with those people.
> 
> i have found that the hard to get to spots are generally safe regardless. the twenty minute sweaty hike getting tore up by nettles and eaten alive by mosquitoes is usually rewarded by good fishing no matter how many people know about it.


Lets not highlight river spots.. It always has a negative effect. Let others work for it. Its part of the adventure and learning experience that makes fishing the great sport that it is.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

or... lets talk politics! how bout religion? anybody? we need a good heated discussion started on this thread... I think it all has to do with Trump somehow ...


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

No fish in the rivers from piqua to Middletown


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

No catholic fish.....


----------

